#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Getting a Warning message!

## vishal2628

Hi All,

I am getting an Warning message while playing an embedded  SWF file in ppt 2007. Please help me!

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

How many guesses do we get to what warning message this could eventually be?

----------

